# Listless Platy



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 6 mollies and 4 platys. One of my platys, a sunburst female, is very listless and stays near the bottom lately. I tried to see how she would react to being chased by the net,but she didn't move hardly at all. Is she sick or dying?
The ph is 6.5, the tank temp is 73F, the nitrogen and ammonia levels are 0.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Have you noticed if she is pregnant at all?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I only have female platys in the tank, it's not possible for it to be pregnant.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It could have come into the tank pregnant from the store. I think I read somewhere that they can store sperm.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I've had it for 6 months now and no babies.Is it possible for it to store sperm that long?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It could just be stress. You don't have any males in the tank? Aside from this issue, your tank is overstocked. Overstocking causes stress and fish become more susceptable to disease.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope it resolves soon. I HAD a livebearing platy that had similar symptoms. It stopped eating and became secluded (so-to-speak). I got nervous and put her in my nursing tank (with water from my main). After a day of no improvement I started treating the tank for parasites. It died a couple days later. It started to seem it was getting better by trying to swim around. It just seemed out of energy or something.

Good luck!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Livebearers can store the 'sperm' for approximately 12+months if they feel the need to.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow that is a really long time...I guess it could be possible. I don't see a pregnancy spot though. It is doing better than yesterday although one of my balloon mollies became ill and I had to let it go.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

wobbles said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank with 6 mollies and 4 platys. One of my platys, a sunburst female, is very listless and stays near the bottom lately. I tried to see how she would react to being chased by the net,but she didn't move hardly at all. Is she sick or dying?
> The ph is 6.5, the tank temp is 73F, the nitrogen and ammonia levels are 0.


At low pH values it is harder for fish to exhale carbon dioxide. Because the low ph itself is caused by elevated carbon doixide.

If the tank is new I would add plants like anacharis to suck out the co2 and also consume any ammonia present. But then I would do that even if the tank is old also. *old dude

Lying on the bottom hardly moving to a net is not a good sign.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Oh yea:

And stop adding food for a few days also.

(forgot that)

my .02


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

She reacts to the net now, but still stays near the bottom...I am going to buy some small plants tomorrow and hopefully that may help.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

SWEET! Yours is still alive?! Kudos my friend. Best of luck!


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep she's still alive.She's pretty tough, she's the first fish I had that survived my fumblings with the new tank. She doesn't seem to like to swim around a lot, but she's been like that. 

Thanks and I am getting a new 20 gal tomorrow, so the setup of that will commence so my fish have more room to roam.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

wobbles said:


> Yep she's still alive.She's pretty tough, she's the first fish I had that survived my fumblings with the new tank. She doesn't seem to like to swim around a lot, but she's been like that.
> 
> Thanks and I am getting a new 20 gal tomorrow, so the setup of that will commence so my fish have more room to roam.


Your fish will thank you.

Keep your current tank running and cycled as well - you might need to stage an emergency evacuation (not likely, but just in case), in which case having a QT tank will come in VERY handy. Plus, if you ever want to have them pop out some babies....


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

a common side effect of a fish being cold is that is sits still close to the bottom or in the corners of the tank. 73F degrees is too cold for them. try a 50W heater you can get them at wal mart for 15 or 20 dollars. could be the problem if she looks healthy


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

i ordered a heater for them, it should be arriving soon


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

wobbles said:


> i ordered a heater for them, it should be arriving soon


my advice is that before you put it in your tank first put it in a small amount of water like a pail or bucket with a thermometer. To check it to make sure it is working and not stuck on.

just my .02


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

the fish that i started this thread for died today. i have no idea why. she was acting alright, she was swimming around and everything. all i did was a water change and she keeled over. r.i.p jackie


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

wobbles said:


> the fish that i started this thread for died today. i have no idea why. she was acting alright, she was swimming around and everything. all i did was a water change and she keeled over. r.i.p jackie


Sorry to hear.


----------

